# Alice Through The Looking Glass on Digital HD, Blu-ray� and Disney Movies Anywhere October 18th.



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> Disney’s Spectacular Adventure “Alice Through the Looking Glass”
> Journeys Home Oct. 18 on Digital HD, Blu-ray™ and Disney Movies Anywhere
> 
> Step through the magical looking glass and behind the scenes
> ...


----------

